# Rufus Hussey´s Farm is for sale!



## ChrisMotown (Oct 27, 2011)

kinda sad!!!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

We should all pitch in and buy it. Then turn it into the slingshot mecca. With a 3d course and indoor ranges and stuff. . . . . wishful thinking of course.


----------



## ChrisMotown (Oct 27, 2011)

i think everywhere in the Area laying rocks from him!!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

77 acres full of stones? I wouldn't want to mow that lawn.

Sadly the price is less than my 45sqft workshop's market value (though I'm renting). Anyway, I wouldn't be worthy to shoot on that man's land.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

*Makes me want to cry! -- Tex*


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That is very sad to hear


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

I hope the new owners (whoever they may be) have had the decency to maintained some of the farm features intact.

Seems everything nowadays is being engulfed in a unnatural vortex of sudden change ...and for the worst.

Cheers ...Q


----------

